# undercoat?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think so.. poodles technically don't even have fur, it's considered hair since it's constantly growing, doesn't shed, and doesn't have the tapered points like fur does.


----------



## julievmk (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, I didn't think they did, but so many grooming sites I've looked at say that poodles have very thick, cottony undercoats.... weird.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

julievmk said:


> Thanks, I didn't think they did, but so many grooming sites I've looked at say that poodles have very thick, cottony undercoats.... weird.


A cottony undercoat would be very incorrect and a coat that would matt at the drop of a hat. I think the problem is that too many pet groomers have never seen a Poodle with a good coat.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well they definitely have separate guard hairs that are noticeably different from the rest of their coat, but I'm not sure if the rest of their coat would be classed as undercoat or not...


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

nope poodles defenlty dont have a undercoat....

they have a wool coat......


----------

